# the longer I wait, the more sure I am I ......



## Kephart P.E. (May 27, 2009)

Failed.

Anybody else feel this way. I guess I just keep focusing on the stuff I didn't know well on the test rather than the stuff I did.


----------



## ARLORD (May 27, 2009)

Prepare for the worst, hope for the best.


----------



## Gerbera (May 27, 2009)

You are not alone D Kephart. Up until a couple of weeks ago, I was consumed by thoughts that I failed and even made myself sick. I even had nightmares about failing the test.

However, as time passed, so did the memories of the exam problems. I just keep myself busy now so that I don’t think about it so much. If I passed, great. If I failed, I’ll just take it again in the Fall. It truly isn’t the end of the world.


----------



## Dexman1349 (May 27, 2009)

I think you have just entered "Phase 3" of the PE waiting period:

Phase 1 = Exhaustion (usually the evening / day / week afterwards. Just absolutely numb after the brain dump)

Phase 2 = Excitement (thank god it's over, I can get back to my life, I can't wait to be a PE)

Phase 3 = Doubt (Shows up after about 3-4 weeks, 'Did I answer question 3 right?', 'I don't think I understood what they wanted for #22")

Phase 4 = Anger (At about the 7-8 week range, "Why the F#^@ does it take so long to grade these tests?!?", "How hard is it to grade those stupid scan-tron papers?!?!")

Phase 5 = Results (10-12 weeks - or +/-30weeks for Cali, Your feelings will be 50/50, nuff said)

You are quite normal. I remember hitting the doubt phase about this time last year too...


----------



## MikeR (May 27, 2009)

Dexman1349 said:


> I think you have just entered "Phase 3" of the PE waiting period:
> Phase 1 = Exhaustion (usually the evening / day / week afterwards. Just absolutely numb after the brain dump)
> 
> Phase 2 = Excitement (thank god it's over, I can get back to my life, I can't wait to be a PE)
> ...


Phase 4 (+/-30weeks for Cali) = An urge to suck your thumb... I will be in about 4 weeks when the rest of the country get the results


----------



## SPSUEngineer (May 27, 2009)

I'm in the same boat man. Not much longer...results should come for most of us (not Cali) by the end of June. Over the last 2 years it has taken exactly 7-8 weeks for most to receive results.


----------



## ARLORD (May 27, 2009)

Two more weeks for early results to start rolling in.


----------



## Ralph (May 28, 2009)

Same feeling here. I think it is because most of the problems I remember or think about were the ones that I had trouble with or know I missed. The problems I didn't have difficulty with I have forgotten about.


----------



## Dexman1349 (May 28, 2009)

ARLORD said:


> Two more weeks for early results to start rolling in.


The majority of us "Average" states should expect results right around 4th of July weekend (At least that's when I got it last year in CO)


----------



## GulfCoastCivil (May 28, 2009)

I feel the same way. The further from the test I get the more sure I am that I failed. I've actually been going out of my way to prepare for another 3 - 4 months of studying. I've been really deep cleaning the house and organizing in the hopes it won't be in such a terrible state like it was after this test.


----------



## McEngr (May 28, 2009)

ARLORD said:


> Two more weeks for early results to start rolling in.


I was very confident going into this exam (SE II). Then, I felt okay after leaving. Just think of it this way as a win/win: If you pass, you'll be booming with confidence. If you don't pass, you'll think the same about yourself as you do right now (not exactly a win, but essentially no change).

:th_rockon:


----------



## BPCW (May 29, 2009)

Dexman1349 said:


> I think you have just entered "Phase 3" of the PE waiting period:
> Phase 1 = Exhaustion (usually the evening / day / week afterwards. Just absolutely numb after the brain dump)
> 
> Phase 2 = Excitement (thank god it's over, I can get back to my life, I can't wait to be a PE)
> ...


This is spot on. Although my Doubt Phase lasted for a long time. I started thinking "What if I didn't fill in the WR/ENV bubble and they think I'm taking the structural depth?" or "What if I didn't properly fill in the bubbles for each question (even though I checked that during the exam)?"

The test does strange, strange things to you.


----------



## Dexman1349 (May 29, 2009)

^^^ Yeah, that's just a guide to when the feelings START. The durations for each step can last days, weeks or more (especially if, heaven forbid, you don't pass). Sometimes the feelings overlap (especially the doubt/anger ones). I remember being particularly angry towards the end when I was mad for not recieving the letter saying I failed so I knew for certain I would have to start studying again.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jun 1, 2009)

Ralph said:


> Same feeling here. I think it is because most of the problems I remember or think about were the ones that I had trouble with or know I missed. The problems I didn't have difficulty with I have forgotten about.



I think this is my case as well. I don't remember much of the morning portion at all because I seemed to work those problems fairly easily.

I guess if there is anything to take from this is, I felt very similar to this while awaiting my FE Exam results and that turned out o.k. But I have a feeling I just squeaked by on that one as well. http://engineerboards.com/style_images/1/f...te-emoticon.gif


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jun 4, 2009)

Offically to stage 4, I don't give a damn anymore just give me the results already!


----------



## maryannette (Jun 4, 2009)

D. Kephart said:


> Offically to stage 4, I don't give a damn anymore just give me the results already!


Well, I care!!! I know how it feels to wait. It was 2 years ago that I was going crazy. It was 2 years ago that I found EB.com. They got me through then. We can get you through now.


----------

